# Cách sắp xếp hàng hóa trong kho lạnh hiệu quả



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng tư 2022)

​Để sắp xếp hàng hóa trong kho lạnh được hiệu quả và tránh lãng phí không gian, nhưng không làm ảnh hưởng đến sản phẩm cũng như ảnh hưởng đến thiết bị trong kho lạnh. Xin quý khách lưu ý các yếu tố sau:

*1. Các điều nên làm khi sắp xếp hàng hóa trong kho lạnh:
- Nên sử dụng kệ, pallet khi xếp hàng trong kho lạnh:* Sử dụng kệ trong kho lạnh nhằm mục đích sắp xếp hàng hóa được gọn gàng, ngăn nắp, phân loại hàng hóa dễ dàng, không chồng chất hàng lên nhau gây móp méo, hư hỏng và có những khe hở đảm bảo lưu thông hơi lạnh nhằm đảm bảo sản phẩm được bảo quản tối ưu nhất.
*- Nên bố trí lối đi trong kho lạnh: *Lối đi hợp lý trong kho lạnh đảm bảo việc luân chuyển hàng hóa dễ dàng, sắp xếp hàng đúng khu vực cần thiết, xuất nhập hàng được hài hòa, đảm bảo lưu thông hơi lạnh đến mọi nơi trong kho, và hỗ trợ tốt nhất cho việc quản lý hàng hóa trong kho lạnh.
*- Đảm bảo thông gió cho kho lạnh:* Lưu thông khí lạnh trong kho lạnh là yếu tố quan trọng nhất để đảm bảo tất cảc hàng hóa trong kho lạnh được bảo quản đúng nhiệt độ, không bị thiếu lạnh dẫn đến hàng hóa bị hư hỏng hoặc không đạt chất lượng. Vì vậy, khi sắp xếp hàng hóa nên tạo các khe hở giữa các kiện hàng để hơi lạnh được lưu thông xuyên suốt trong kho, đặc biệt nên tránh việc che chắn quạt dàn lạnh và đường hút gió của quạt dàn lạnh. 
*- Nên sắp xếp hàng hóa mới vào ngay khu vực gió thổi tới: *Hàng hóa mới nhập kho thường được vận chuyển từ nơi khác đến, nhiệt độ của hàng hóa thường không đủ độ lạnh cần thiết khi mới nhập vào. Để hàng hóa nhanh đạt độ lạnh cần thiết, chúng ta nên sắp xếp các mặt hàng mới nhập vào kho lạnh ngay các khu vực gió dàn lạnh thổi tới. Nhờ hỗ trợ của gió từ quạt dàn lạnh, không khí lạnh sẽ thấm nhanh vào sản phẩm hơn các khu vực khác.
*- Tuân thủ nguyên tắc hàng vào trước, xuất trước: *Hàng hóa nhập vào kho lạnh luôn có hạn sử dụng, để tránh sản phẩm tồn kho quá lâu gây hư hỏng dẫn đến thiệt hại chi phí cho sản phẩm cũng như chi phí vận hành kho lạnh, do đó cần tuân thủ xuất trước các kiện hàng nhập vào trước, sau đó nhập hàng mới vào. Việc này đòi hỏi khi nhập hàng vào kho lạnh có ghi nhãn rõ ràng và có sự tuân thủ chặt chẽ của nhân viên xuất nhập hàng hóa trong kho lạnh.






​ 
*2. Những điều nên tránh khi sắp xếp hàng trong kho lạnh:
- Không phân loại hàng hóa: *Điều tối kỵ nhất khi nhập hàng vào kho lạnh mà không phân loại hàng hóa, điều này làm tốn rất nhiều công sức để tìm kiếm kiện hàng cần thiết và tốn rất nhiều chi phí tiền điện cho việc vận hành kho lạnh. Do đó, bố trí từng khu vực rõ ràng và phân loại hàng hóa cho từng khu vực sẽ giúp tiết kiệm rất nhiều cho việc xuất nhập hàng cũng như chi phí vận hành kho lạnh.
*- Nhồi nhét hàng hóa che chắn lối đi:* Lối đi trong kho lạnh rất quan trọng trong việc quản lý xuất nhập hàng trong kho lạnh. Vì vậy, hạn chế tối đa việc chất xếp hàng ở các lối đi trong kho lạnh. Nếu xếp hàng che chắn lối đi thì khi cần xuất nhập hàng sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian để sắp xếp lại hàng hóa và tốn rất nhiều chi phí tiền điện cho quá trình sắp xếp lại hàng hóa này.
*- Xếp chồng hàng quá cao: *Xếp hàng hóa quá cao sẽ gây ra nhiều tác hại như: Hàng hóa chồng chất cao gây móp méo, hư hỏng. Gây nguy hiểm vì rất dễ ngã đổ. Khó khăn cho việc bốc xếp hàng hóa. Quan trọng nhất là có thể che chắn hơi lạnh từ quạt dàn lạnh thổi ra, làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng toàn bộ sản phẩm trong kho lạnh.
*- Xếp thùng hàng trực tiếp xuống nền kho lạnh: *Điều này làm cho mặt đáy của thùng hàng không được không khí lạnh đi qua, dẫn đến một số hàng đủ đảm bảo độ lạnh, lâu dần hàng hóa trong kiện hàng đó sẽ bị hư hỏng. Nếu không sử dụng kệ trong kho lạnh thì nên lót pallet bên dưới để không khí lạnh được lưu thông và tất cả hàng hóa trong kho lạnh được đảm bảo chất lượng.
*- Nhập hàng mới vào dưới khu vực dàn lạnh: *Khu vực dưới dàn lạnh là nơi gió hồi về cho dàn lạnh, nhiệt độ tại khu vực này thường cao hơn nhiệt độ tại đường gió thổi ra. Vì vậy, không nên nhập hàng mới vào khu vực dưới dàn lạnh mà nên nhập hàng hóa mới vào nơi có gió thổi tới là tốt nhất cho sản phẩm bảo quản lạnh.

Để được tư vấn thêm về cách sắp xếp hàng hóa trong kho lạnh hiệu quả, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ ngay cho công ty chúng tôi.

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG MINH*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## dalieutap (20 Tháng tư 2022)

*Nên sử dụng kệ, pallet khi xếp hàng trong kho lạnh:* Sử dụng kệ trong kho lạnh nhằm mục đích sắp xếp hàng hóa được gọn gàng, ngăn nắp, phân loại hàng hóa dễ dàng, không chồng chất hàng lên nhau gây móp méo, hư hỏng và có những khe hở đảm bảo lưu thông hơi lạnh nhằm đảm bảo sản phẩm được bảo quản tối ưu nhất.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (30 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (5 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (12 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (17 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

